# Attaching monte carlo, and other Non-fern/anubias/other rhizome plants to driftwood



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

In this video, the person makes a tree out of HC. In that case, is it possible to do the same with monte carlo in a low tech tank? What other plants can be attached to wood or rock that are normally grown in substrate?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8-dYcUaEe4


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Here is the ultimate list of * Plants that Root onto Objects *

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=8332497#post8332497


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Awesome, thanks for that. They don't list monte carlo, however I posted the question in that thread.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

jcmv4792 said:


> Awesome, thanks for that. They don't list monte carlo, however I posted the question in that thread.


Your welcome. 

I compiled the list (with research and the help of others) and so far, Monte Carlo has not been mentioned. I don't think it's known (or if it's ever been tried), and if no one has responded to this thread, I doubt the answer will appear over there. But anything can happen! 

Anyway, I think you should be a pioneer and try it out! Give me something to add to that list!


----------



## Tylermn93 (May 25, 2013)

I've had it spread to and grow/root into lava rock before. I think it's worth a shot :icon_smil


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

Tylermn93 said:


> I've had it spread to and grow/root into lava rock before. I think it's worth a shot :icon_smil


Thanks. Have you grown that in a low tech setup with no co2?


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Tylermn93 said:


> I've had it spread to and grow/root into lava rock before. I think it's worth a shot :icon_smil


I like hearing that! Please tell us more!


----------

